# Navy SEAL Hero



## Wildcat (Oct 15, 2006)

Read this in the paper today.
Navy SEAL throws himself on grenade


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 15, 2006)

Whenever one of my brothers goes down, I feel something that but just a few of us here can possibly understand... The bravest thing a man can do is to sacrifice his life for the lives of others...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## evangilder (Oct 15, 2006)

He paid the ultimate sacrifice so that others could live. Indeed, one of the bravest.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2006)

Read about this in the Stars and Stripes today.


----------

